# is this a s.rombeus



## jonek4 (Aug 30, 2003)

is this a s.rombeus i think it is. never had piranha before so im not sue.if it is i might buy iy for 100.00 dollars.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes it is.


----------



## jonek4 (Aug 30, 2003)

thanks you think it will be hard for me im a beginner. and is 100.00 a good deal.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it's ok. Nice fish.
Pete


----------



## jonek4 (Aug 30, 2003)

will it be hard for me im a beginner


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Shouldn't be too hard for you. You have to make sure you keep up on maintenance, thats pretty much the only bitch of it all. And its not really a pain, at least I don't think so. Just make sure your tank is totally cycled, I made that mistake once and won't make it again.


----------



## jonek4 (Aug 30, 2003)

what do you mean cycled. and what should i feed it in a week.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Cycled as in your tank has established bacteria to get rid of ammonia and nitrites. Feed him feeders, shrimp, krill, smelt, beefheart. A varied diet.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's a nice fish









Even though this "puzzle" is pretty much solved:
*_Moved to Piranha ID Forum_*


----------



## jonek4 (Aug 30, 2003)

never had fish before so. i need some help how will. i know when it cycled.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

this will explain cycling pretty good.

http://www.tomgriffin.com/aquamag/cycling.html


----------



## jonek4 (Aug 30, 2003)

how do i do it dont want that scientific stuff just how i do it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jonek4 said:


> how do i do it dont want that scientific stuff just how i do it.


First of all, to understand the tanks nitrogen cycle (knowledge of which is recommended, almost required to be able to maintain a tank properly), a little bit of science is unavoidable.

Basically, it goes a little bit something like this: fish waste, food remains and decaying plant matter produce ammonia, which is very harmful to fish. After running the tank for a while, bacteria will emerge (don't know where from, btw.) that live off ammonia. Their waste product are nitrItes, which is also very harmful to fish. Yet other bacteria will emerge, living off nitrItes, and releasing nitrAtes into the tank. NitrAtes are the final product of the cycle, and not as bad as the other two chemicals, and are removed by doing water changes. plants also remove nitrAtes from the water, but not enough to maintain a healthy tank-environment.
Since ammonia is constantly being formed, it's absolutely necessary to get this cycle going before adding your costly fish to the tank: high levels of the wrong chemicals (ie. ammonia and nitrItes) can easily kill your fish.

To cycle a tank, fill it, run all equipment, add plants and some expendable fish after a few days, and get a test-kit: as soon as ammonia and nitrItes levels are zero (or *very* close to), and nitrAtes are present, you're tank is cycled. Removing nitrAtes is done by doing water changes...
There is a number of tricks to speed up the cycling process: you can add pure ammonia, small amounts of fish food, or expendable fish to increase ammonia levels, so the ammonia-converting bacteria will colonize the tank (they mainly live in the filtration system) quicker. There's also a number of products available to speed up the process, but many regard those as fake and non-effective (with the exception of Biospira...)
Finally, using decor, gravel and filter media or entire filters from an already established tank will also speed up the time it needs to cycle a tank.

Typically, cycling a tank takes about 3-5 weeks (depends on a number of factors/variables), but you'll be 100% as soon as the test reading are saying it's ready....

btw: feel free to comment on what I wrote - it's only how I believe it's all working...

Once again: *_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*

One last note: jonek4, if you have off-topic questions, please make a new post in the respective forum - this way, the mods don't have to move the same thread over and over again... :smile:


----------



## jonek4 (Aug 30, 2003)

after the cycle is started and i put my fish in what do i got to do to keep the cycle going.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jonek4 said:


> after the cycle is started and i put my fish in what do i got to do to keep the cycle going.


 Once it's started, it more or less keeps itself "alive": fish will continue to produce waste products, and there will always be small amounts of uneaten foods and decaying plant matter in the tank, releasing ammonia into the water: this will be enough to keep the ammonia-consuming bacteria (that have colonized the filter) alive and continue to do their work, and their waste product (ie. nitrItes) will continue to keep the nitrifying bacteria (also mostly located in the filter) alive.

All you need to do is a weekly 20-30 % water change, to remove the nitrAtes (the end-product of the cycle) - they are *not* taken care of by bacteria, so it's up to you to keep those levels at an acceptable rate.


----------



## jonek4 (Aug 30, 2003)

thanks i get it now.


----------

